# size of target??



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

international........do you mean IFAA rules or the NFAA round called the International Round?

in the nfaa international rd you will shoot the hunter face the nfaa mirrors the ifaa in target sizes and distances. the only real difference between the 2 is that he ifaa hunter target has a yellow bullseye (5ring and x ring)

if you need the rules, check out the websites 
http://www.ifaa-archery.org/index.htm

www.fieldarchery.org . look in the left margin for 'documents' and click. then look for '2008-2009 constitution and by-laws' and click that.


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks 

The hunter round in nfaa is what we shoot from 20 to 65 yards


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

4-him said:


> Thanks
> 
> The hunter round in nfaa is what we shoot from 20 to 65 yards


thats the 'international round'


----------

